# 2004 Sentra 1.8S -> Transponder



## mma (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi gurus:

I just bought this Sentra 2004 1.8S. It came with only one key. 

I need to make duplicates of the key. I am wondering, if the 1.8S comes with keys with transponders?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the key you have now a transponder key?


----------



## mma (Feb 12, 2008)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Is the key you have now a transponder key?


I don't know. How to check that? Thanks.


----------



## mma (Feb 12, 2008)

*picture*

I uploaded an image here:

ImageShack - Hosting :: keyyj7.jpg

I am guessing that the small tip on the right side is the transponder. Would anyone please confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

That looks like a transponder key but my 01 is different. You can check at a dealer or maybe someone on the forum will know for sure. Transponder keys are expensive and normally you have to have them programmed at a dealer. If you get the key, cut and programmed, for less than $150 you're probably doing pretty good. Some locksmiths now have aftermarket keys and they typically cost less than a dealer.

Be careful and don't loose the one you have, and next time, insist that the dealer provide another key. I don't know why people keep these keys when they trade their cars and the dealers know how much they cost so they aren't very motivated to supply an extra one.


----------



## mma (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cut 2 key*

I got two key cuts.

Now, in case the master key has a chip in it and I try to use those new keys to start the car, will there be any problem?

Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Your key looks like my 2003 Pathfinder key, I don't think mine has a transponder, so it should be fine.
Try it and let us know, i think the worst thing that can happen is the car will not start until you use the transponder key if it does have one.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

mma said:


> I got two key cuts.
> 
> Now, in case the master key has a chip in it and I try to use those new keys to start the car, will there be any problem?
> 
> Thanks.


from what i understand your car will not start if you don't have them programmed, and it will screw up the master key as well and i think you'll have to have that programmed again too.
if it has a chip you can see it, it's a big blue thing on one side of the key


----------



## mma (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you guys for your helpful comments and suggestions.

I tried the keys this morning. The car started without any problem , happpy.


----------

